# Roaster Experience Days



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Roaster Experience Days are worthwhile events to visit.

Yesterday Steve Leighton (HasBean) opened up his roastery to 30+ people for a day of coffee drinking, socialising and coffee education.

This included the first live recording of In My Mug, his informative and passionate Video Podcast.

The 30+ people that attended came from all walks of life and it was refreshing to get a completely different viewpoint about peoples expectations of what a coffee should be and what it represents to them.

Colin Harmon (2009 Irish Barista Champion) was a surprise guest and had been flown in from Dublin to work the La Spaziale machine, pulling shots of HasBeans finest roasts for the guests.

The £5 cover charge for the day is being donated to a coffee charity.

Guests were able to try coffee's brewed via a number of methods including espresso, filter and Clover, and were walked through the entire roasting process, from green to cup (including a cupping)

Thanks for being a great host Steve. There is no word in the dictionary to describe your passion and enthusiasm for coffee.

Last but not least, embracing social media, there was a live video feed on UStream and many tweets sent.

Thanks everyone for making it a memorable day and to all of those who pitched in to help out at some point, giving the host a bit of time to breathe.


----------



## jenny_adams (Mar 5, 2009)

That sounds great! Thanks for letting us know!


----------

